# MMM!! I hear dog is delicious!



## Brian

Has anyone ever tried it?

I've also been told they make a good stew.

Someone, chime in.


----------



## Byronicle

nothing wrong with eating dog, its the process again that's the problem and if you really want to know 

basically they torch the dog with a blowtorch till the fur is burnt off while the dog is alive, then they beat the dog alive so that the dog's adrenaline levels go up, and its suppose to make the dog more tastier, of course that is not true, the adrenaline does not make the dog tastier.

how do i know? my mom has witnessed it herself in her home country and told me that is how things are done but she doesn't eat dog, actually her pet dogs were dognapped and eaten but this was during a lawless time


----------



## Brian

So what you're saying is because that's the way that some people prepare dog meat for eating, that is the same way that everyone who prepares dog meat does it?


----------



## Tropicana

I believe Byronicle is just saying that is what his parents know, and is quite common in the country where his parents grew up or what not.

I knew a guy that was from an island that ate dog quite often since the population was quite high from strays etc. I have no clue how they prepared them but im sure its not to bad the way they do it. Just another animal in the bush that humans domesticated and can now grow for many purposes.

But i personally wouldn't eat it since there are many other foods I would probably enjoy more then dog meat and you don't see dog in the supermarket very often or at all.


----------



## Byronicle

Brian said:


> So what you're saying is because that's the way that some people prepare dog meat for eating, that is the same way that everyone who prepares dog meat does it?


its the way most people who eat dog want it to be prepared in this country in particular. of course the pygmies in the mountains (same country) who eat dog forbid this preparation and of course the indigenous tribes in papua new guinea just give it a quick whack to the neck to quickly kill it, there's nothing wrong with that.

but if you are going to go to a market in the city, most likely that is how its done over there.

whenever you have something mass produced unnaturally, there is going to be moral values ignored. Does everyone kill chickens the way they do in factory farms owned by KFC? of course not, there are organic, free range alternatives. In this case, it is this method of processing the dog that is immoral, no one is hating the countless native tribes that eat dog, its when you go to the city

I have pet fish, but I eat fish


----------



## Cypher

A Korean friend told me that dog meat makes him sweat when he eats it. I think he was trying to allude to some supposed chemical properties in that type of meat. The Aztecs in Mexico used to raise and farm dogs for consumption in pre-columbian times. Guess where the chihuahua breed came from? Yep - chihuahua were bred and farmed for consumption by the Aztecs.

Personally I've eaten and favor frog legs and fried crickets. I don't think I could eat dogs as they're too cute and I'd feel guilty about it.


----------



## Brian

What about pigeon?

I've heard countless times that they also make you sweat when you eat their meat. 

Apparently, eating both these types of meat is practiced very commonly in colder climates.

Anyone tried pigeon?


----------



## shark

go eat every danm animal alive


----------



## Brian

Thanks, maybe I will.

Any one in particular you may have tried and would like to recommend?


----------



## Jackson

LMFAO

Brian you are hilarious 

Dog meat I could never eat just because I have digs and would never could never do it. I love them more than people.

Birds I can't stand lol I have eaten almost every type available and in the middle east pigeon is eaten all the time but not dirty street pigeons lol IMO all small birds and game birds taste like shit. I actually hate the smell and taste of them. Pigeon eggs on the other hand are amazing 100x better than a chicken egg IMO.


----------



## Ciddian

I hate chicken as it is... I don't know if I could eat squab or anything like that. Is duck good?


----------



## Brian

Oohh, I gotta try pigeon egg one day then. Quail eggs are alright too. Duck is just MMM.

I've personally never tried dog but once again, I hear they are delicious. I have a sexy dog of my own and I would never fathom munching on him after a nice spliff but if the dog is bred to be eaten, and it has already been dealt with and prepared in a nice hearty meal, I'd give it a shot.

Gators, I hear gators are nice too. I once saw some vietnamese dudes catch a snake, cut out its heart and popped it into a shot of liquor and knocked it back hard and fast.

Looked interesting!

Edit: OH and Jax, is the myth about the pigeon meat and body temp. true?


----------



## Jackson

Gator is as good as chicken. I lived in Louisiana for 9 months when I was younger. All I can say is they eat lots of things most people would think is messed up. When I lived up North here I ate black bear and a few types of wild birds and the best meat was the bear. I don't think I need to mention how good moose and deer taste.

No it's a myth


----------



## Brian

Ahhhh man you're like my food idol.

Haha, never had moose but deer is great! Bison burgers were awesome but I'm sure a real bison steak would taste totally different.

Mmm... I loves me some chicken so logic would say that I would loves me some gators too!

Dude, bear? You're win. What's it taste like?


----------



## Byronicle

the pygmies i mentioned earlier live up in the cold mountains and it is said that eating the dog meat makes you feel warm, hence eating it in a city where temperatures are substantially higher will make you sweat


----------



## Byronicle

Jackson said:


> Birds I can't stand lol I have eaten almost every type available and in the middle east pigeon is eaten all the time but not dirty street pigeons lol IMO all small birds and game birds taste like shit. I actually hate the smell and taste of them. Pigeon eggs on the other hand are amazing 100x better than a chicken egg IMO.


marinate, seasoning and sauces, that is the only way I can do bird


----------



## Jackson

Horse steak is good as well. I just like horses so much that at first I was not down with it. Then I was educated by my friends dad who showed me they are farmed for meat just like cows and pigs. I thought they just took a horse that did not run fast and turned it into food lol

Duck I will not eat. To me they are pets and I love them like dogs. Bison is said to be much healthier meat over cow. 

Pig I just hate from the smell to the look plus I find them filthy. 

I will admit one thing when I worked on a farm beef/chicken I could not touch chicken for a bunch of years after that. They are gross animals lol plus I had to put down over 1000 closer to 2000 chicken because of dome virus they had deforming their beaks. Nasty stuff.

Edit- black bear just tastes good I don't know what to compare it to lol


----------



## Brian

Oh man, duck is delicious. Tastes like chicken but better lol.

Would love to try horse now, haha.

Pig, eh, not a big fan. Sure, pepporini pizza is good here and there but I'd prefer halal pepperoni which is just chicken for the most part. At least from where I get it.

Capybaras, anyone?

@Byronicle

Isn't that the same with most meat? Sure, they all taste meaty good but the marinade, sauce and seasoning is what gives it the extra oomph, no?


----------



## Jackson

I like my meat seasoned but it depends on the meat and I'm against salt on anything. Veal I will not allow even a spec of seasoning on it. It's so damn good that even the slightest bit of seasoning kills the taste IMO


----------



## Brian

You're not a fan of veal parmigiana?


----------



## bigfishy

If NYC or Toronto or some other major city as Hong Kong or China, flying rats wouldn't exist anymore...

people said it taste like duck..


----------



## Byronicle

Brian said:


> @Byronicle
> 
> Isn't that the same with most meat? Sure, they all taste meaty good but the marinade, sauce and seasoning is what gives it the extra oomph, no?


chicken in my opinion needs it more

whenever i eat salmon, toaster oven for 20 minutes and you are good to go


----------



## Brian

Byronicle said:


> chicken in my opinion needs it more
> 
> whenever i eat salmon, toaster oven for 20 minutes and you are good to go


Oh yeah, most definitely.

I think fish is one of the only things I can eat without any type of special stuff added to it. Tastes delicious right off the grill or however you decide to cook it.

By the way, it says under your name that fish are friends, not food. lol.

@bigfishy

Are you talking about bats?


----------



## Byronicle

Brian said:


> Oh yeah, most definitely.
> 
> I think fish is one of the only things I can eat without any type of special stuff added to it. Tastes delicious right off the grill or however you decide to cook it.
> 
> By the way, it says under your name that fish are friends, not food. lol.
> 
> @bigfishy
> 
> Are you talking about bats?


haha i eat fish almost every other day, if it wasn't for the double filet-o-fish i probably have a six pack right now instead of this huge beer keg

i think bigfishy means pigeons


----------



## Brian

Lol, stop putting that dirty stuff in you and you will be right, a 6 pack will come in no time.

Pigeons, right, I keep forgetting they're referred to as flying rats but I bet you would understand why I thought bats.


----------



## Jackson

Brian said:


> You're not a fan of veal parmigiana?


Not at all it's wicked meat ruined by other flavors.

I like the veal pure and cooked in it's own juices same with goat and lamb. I don't like lamb brain or balls that's for the old school folks lol


----------



## Brian

Jackson said:


> Not at all it's wicked meat ruined by other flavors.
> 
> I like the veal pure and cooked in it's own juices same with goat and lamb. I don't like lamb brain or balls that's for the old school folks lol


Yeah, I'm with you on that one. I only like two types of brain, lobster and the other kind


----------



## Jackson

Brian said:


> Yeah, I'm with you on that one. I only like two types of brain, lobster and the other kind


Okay where the hell is the award for funniest guy on any forum LMFAO !!!!!!


----------



## Sunstar

I've eaten all sorts of animals. Not pigeon yet, but I swear if my Pet Pigeon pisses me off anymore, he is on the menu. 

Bear
Moose
Elk
Cariboo
Goat
Sheep
Horse
Boar
Bison
Ostrich
Emu
Quail
Pheasent
Duck
Turkey
Aligator


----------



## Cypher

Duck taste like chicken??!?!?? Heck no! The texture of duck is _similar_ to chicken but the taste is soooo different! Better yes, and depending on type of duck (and possibly free range) - its actually a tad on the sweet side.

Duck meat (not just liver) is unique onto itself IMO.



Brian said:


> Oh man, duck is delicious. Tastes like chicken but better lol.


----------



## Brian

Cypher said:


> Duck taste like chicken??!?!?? Heck no! The texture of duck is _similar_ to chicken but the taste is soooo different! Better yes, and depending on type of duck (and possibly free range) - its actually a tad on the sweet side.
> 
> Duck meat (not just liver) is unique onto itself IMO.


Haha, you're right! Duck does taste sweet... and succulent... and tender... and the barista at Starbucks can hear my stomach growling


----------



## Cypher

Haha... flying rats... yeah that's what I call pigeons too. Atleast they serve as a food source for city dwelling hawks and the occasional eagle.



bigfishy said:


> If NYC or Toronto or some other major city as Hong Kong or China, flying rats wouldn't exist anymore...
> 
> people said it taste like duck..


----------



## Brian

Jackson said:


> Okay where the hell is the award for funniest guy on any forum LMFAO !!!!!!


Thank you, thank you! I live to entertain.

@Sunstar

That's a very impressive list! Holy crap.

You make me want to eat something just as awesome but more fierce! I want to taste something with a little edge... something that would normally be a top predator until my stomach and trigger finger comes a long.

Koala anyone? I hear they're pretty edgy stilllllll! Munchin' on them eucalyptus and whatnot... like get outta here, that's my eucalyptus!


----------



## Brian

Cypher said:


> Haha... flying rats... yeah that's what I call pigeons too. Atleast they serve as a food source for city dwelling hawks and the occasional eagle.


Oooo... hawk and eagle, eh??

*liiiiiiiightbulbbbbb*


----------



## Jackson

You can buy kangaroo meat here. Looks like fresh tuna lol


----------



## Cypher

Bison....mmmmmmm had my first bison steak in Montreal last last year...I'm salivating on the memory...

As for bear, I remember an interview of some hunter and his family in the U.S. describing the taste a black bear he had hunted and cooked (in New Jersey)... his wife said the meat was very sweet and tasted of berries. The hunter explained that it the Black bear had been foraging on berries in the season he'd shot it. I suppose a grizzly from Alaska or B.C. would taste different depending on what they've been eating, etc...



Brian said:


> Ahhhh man you're like my food idol.
> 
> Haha, never had moose but deer is great! Bison burgers were awesome but I'm sure a real bison steak would taste totally different.
> 
> Mmm... I loves me some chicken so logic would say that I would loves me some gators too!
> 
> Dude, bear? You're win. What's it taste like?


----------



## Brian

Would love to find out how sweet that berry foraging bear would actually taste like!!

I wouldn't mind trying seal or whale either. I hear good things from the Inuit!

Kangaroo? Ooooo yesssss another added to the list!

Camel, anyone? I hear this is awesome as well.


----------



## Cypher

Dude, I hear Kangaroo meet is very very lean - extremely healthy compared to beef. So is Ostrich. Hard to get here unfortunately. Yeah, ostrich meat was not properly marketed here in North America unfortunately, it really doesn't taste any thing like any form of foul/ chicken/ bird. From what I hear the taste is more similar to deer. Far healthier and eco-friendly than beef too.



Jackson said:


> You can buy kangaroo meat here. Looks like fresh tuna lol


----------



## Brian

So sick of beef and especially pork. What a filthy animal to eat.

Apparently, if you pour wine over a fresh kill of oinker, maggots start to surface from the skin.


----------



## mrobson

i dont think i would ever go looking for dog steak but if it was made for me and looked good id have a bite, would you eat a person if it was socially acceptable i hear we taste like salty pork.


----------



## Brian

Nah, not a fan of cannabilism.

Maybe if I was on the brink of starving to death and there was no other option and somehow, a juicy homosapien steak drops in my lap... already prepared with seasoning and well done... yes, I would give it a shot. 

By the way, that pic is win!


----------



## mrobson

but your still factoring in the stigma of cannibalism im saying if their was a baby burger on the menu would you par take? A friend of mine whos father is a geologist has been all over the world and eaten everything from prairie oysters to monkey brains. He is fairly sure he was fed human meat on a trip to new guinea he was given a piece of really salty tasting meat, when he asked his guide/translator what is was all he would say was bush bacon. When he got home and told his co-workers what had happend they laughed at him and told him to never eat the native food.


----------



## Brian

K, I'll rephrase.

I will not go out and take a bite out of a person just for the hell of it. There are plenty of other animals and their meats to eat, no sense in trying my own species.


----------



## mrobson

i thought you wanted to eat an APEX predator we are at the top of the food chain  

just grilling up some veal burgers all this talk of meat had my stomach growling at me lol


----------



## Jackson

Cypher said:


> Dude, I hear Kangaroo meet is very very lean - extremely healthy compared to beef. So is Ostrich. Hard to get here unfortunately. Yeah, ostrich meat was not properly marketed here in North America unfortunately, it really doesn't taste any thing like any form of foul/ chicken/ bird. From what I hear the taste is more similar to deer. Far healthier and eco-friendly than beef too.


Yup it is I just can't do it lol I don't have the want to eat it. I forget the name of the store but it's sold here DT in a few shops I think.

Lama not bad. Their fur/hair is wicked warm as well. Camel has also been offered to me but I did not try it. Not an animal I want to try.

Ostrich meat I've seen for sale was ground so I did not bother. I really don't like ground meats.

Brian- the pork with worms thing is real but I don't remember what the solution used was and it was chard meat from what I remember lol


----------



## ChuckRum

i couldn't possibly eat an animal that has made such a good companion to me. 
but besides that, the only problem i could see is the inhumane way of killing it of course, but also the fact that people would raise them in horrible conditions and not care for them since they would eat them later on. Personally, i dont see the need to try every animal on the planet. but thats my opinion.


----------



## Cypher

I don't have the intention of eating or trying every single type of living animal on this world either. But I am open to trying alternatives to the current staple of farmed protein we're used to. Both beef and pork farming are such huge methane emitters and honestly, their continued consumption and production is a huge part in the current climate crisis we're facing.

The thing is, there are better, more nutritious, eco-friendly and healthier alternatives to both beef and pork. The problem is that the vast majority of people in our society are so accustomed to them and these two industries are so entrenched in our economies that we refuse to see or even try the alternatives (i.e. ostrich farming/ etc...). 

We'll criticize the wrongs of others and easily dismiss and ignore the ones that we're committing on a daily basis. I loved beef. I gave it up because I found out what it's doing to our atmosphere. It may or may not make a huge difference on the environment, but it makes a difference on my conscience.


----------



## ChuckRum

Cypher said:


> I don't have the intention of eating or trying every single type of living animal on this world either. But I am open to trying alternatives to the current staple of farmed protein we're used to. Both beef and pork farming are such huge methane emitters and honestly, their continued consumption and production is a huge part in the current climate crisis we're facing.
> 
> The thing is, there are better, more nutritious, eco-friendly and healthier alternatives to both beef and pork. The problem is that the vast majority of people in our society are so accustomed to them and these two industries are so entrenched in our economies that we refuse to see or even try the alternatives (i.e. ostrich farming/ etc...).
> 
> We'll criticize the wrongs of others and easily dismiss and ignore the ones that we're committing on a daily basis. I loved beef. I gave it up because I found out what it's doing to our atmosphere. It may or may not make a huge difference on the environment, but it makes a difference on my conscience.


I could not agree with you more. If it is environmentally friendly, does bit affect wild populations, and done in a humane way i think it is essential that we opt for other meat alternatives, and i don't find anything wrong with it. But i will admit that although it is hypocritical of me, i would never be able to eat dog as i have formed close bonds with them.


----------



## shark

mrobson said:


> i thought you wanted to eat an APEX predator we are at the top of the food chain


hahahahahah


----------



## Cypher

Lol...Dog is probably not a viable source of protein for the vast majority of people...irregardless of preferences, it isn't an efficient 'protein factory'. You have to feed it protein for it to produce protein...doesn't make sense - and they also tend to get gassy... maybe not as much as cows...lol.

Ostrich on the other hand, is an efficient protein factory compared to cows, and in addition, they produce far, far less methane than cows/ bovine.



ChuckRum said:


> I could not agree with you more. If it is environmentally friendly, does bit affect wild populations, and done in a humane way i think it is essential that we opt for other meat alternatives, and i don't find anything wrong with it. But i will admit that although it is hypocritical of me, i would never be able to eat dog as i have formed close bonds with them.


----------



## shark

Please don't eat my avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackson

shark said:


> Please don't eat my avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL

Nothing to do with the fact that I keep fish but I can't stand any sea food. Just makes me sick.


----------



## ChuckRum

shark said:


> Please don't eat my avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LLLLLLOOOOOLLLLLL

dont worry, he wont eat all of the great white. just the fins.


----------



## Jackson

ChuckRum said:


> LLLLLLOOOOOLLLLLL
> 
> dont worry, he wont eat all of the great white. just the fins.


I snort the fins lol


----------



## shark

chuckrum said:


> llllllooooollllll
> 
> dont worry, he wont eat all of the great white. Just the fins.


haaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!-_-


----------



## ChuckRum

Jackson said:


> I snort the fins lol


LOL!, give you a good high?


----------



## Chris S

Yea, didn't think this thread would last. We are moving back into sharks and shark fins, so well, this thread is doomed to fail.

Just locking it now. Don't be bitter, I just don't want to babysit anymore this weekend.

Just because this thread is locked, doesn't mean it is ok to start another about the same topic or something so similar it serves only to piss others off. Please heed my advice and leave well enough alone


----------



## Brian

mrobson said:


> i thought you wanted to eat an APEX predator we are at the top of the food chain
> 
> just grilling up some veal burgers all this talk of meat had my stomach growling at me lol


Did I say I wanted to eat an APEX predator?

Read over.

Haha, yeah I had to wolf down a hunk of nice juicy steak after all that talk.

@Jax

Shit, the maggots came out of charred pork? That's crazy!

I would think that cooking the pork that well would totally kill the maggots inside, if they were there.

Regardless, its pretty dirty man.


----------



## Brian

Jackson said:


> I snort the fins lol


Lmao!

Yah and I skin the shark and use it as armor... the extra layer helps in case I go down on my bike.


----------

